# Trinidad and Tobago



## Ann-Marie (Jan 16, 2018)

Any positive or negative comments about Tobago timeshare.  We are thinking next January or February. It got way too cold here in the south this year!  It is so hard to go to any islands right now because of the hurricane damage. We are always game to go somewhere new and I want to use timeshare and it has to be warm.  I have so many TPU’s!  I was thinking maybe we would do a day or 2 on Trinidad. Comments please. Thank you.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Ann Marie,

On Facebook I follow a group called “Tradewinds Resales” and there are currently posts about a diving trip to Tobago.  There are pictures from a visit to the RCI Resort _Sandy Point Beach Club.  _The pictures are great and you should check them out.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2018)

I also have a question about Sandy Point Beach Club, which is: are any specific size units more likely or definitely going to have an ocean view?  Maybe we'd like to go there sometime and are flexible, would take a smaller unit to have a view. Hope someone on TUG knows!


----------



## sologirl (Mar 3, 2018)

I haven't stayed at Sandy Point, but I've been to Tobago and loved it. It's very lush and green, mostly rainforest. Quiet.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 9, 2018)

Laurie said:


> I also have a question about Sandy Point Beach Club, which is: are any specific size units more likely or definitely going to have an ocean view?  Maybe we'd like to go there sometime and are flexible, would take a smaller unit to have a view. Hope someone on TUG knows!


Check out this website.  Lots of information about Tobago.
https://www.mytobago.info/reviews/sandy_point_beach_club2.php


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 11, 2018)

Laurie said:


> I also have a question about Sandy Point Beach Club, which is: are any specific size units more likely or definitely going to have an ocean view?  Maybe we'd like to go there sometime and are flexible, would take a smaller unit to have a view. Hope someone on TUG knows!


IDK, but we have a 2BR the first week, and a 3 the second week. I will find out!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 11, 2018)

Ann-Marie said:


> Check out this website.  Lots of information about Tobago.
> https://www.mytobago.info/reviews/sandy_point_beach_club2.php


I have seen this. Extremely informative. Thanks


----------



## singingcowgirl (Jul 29, 2018)

Carnival (Mas)  in Trinidad is around the time you're going, so you should definitely take a few days on Trini. They have steel drum band competitions leading up to it so even if you're not there for Carnival, you can check out the bands.


----------



## bobby (Nov 3, 2018)

We are signed up for an II Getaway special to Tobago for the Mount Irvine Bay Resort that looks great. I'm only uneasy even though I have the II paperwork because we paid $1000 for a Jan. studio week and looking on the resort's own website, prices seem to be $500-800 PER night. Airfare was dealt with by booking a direct Jet Blue flight from Boston to Barbados. For three winter months they have direct flights on Sat. and Sun. We'll stay in Barbados 5 nights, fly to Tobago for the week, and then back to Barbados for 2 nights so we'll be there for the return flight to Boston. Looking on sites like Expedia for Boston-Tobago flights showed 24 hours+ flights with stays overnight at various points. Direct Barbados seemed a very good solution.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 24, 2019)

Laurie said:


> I also have a question about Sandy Point Beach Club, which is: are any specific size units more likely or definitely going to have an ocean view?  Maybe we'd like to go there sometime and are flexible, would take a smaller unit to have a view. Hope someone on TUG knows!


Sorry your post is a little dated but I just saw it. I need to do a review of Sandy Beach. The only unit with an ocean view is the 1 and only 3 BR unit. It is right on the beach, but their units are a bit run down. However we were happy we can say we have been there, done that!  Go for it!


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 8, 2019)

Was thinking about going to both Trinidad & Tobago for 10 days, but was reading that those islands are not very safe.  I know that you can have problems anywhere, but this site made it seem somewhat sketchy.  We are not the type of people who stay at resorts all day; we like to have a car and drive around the island and go to different places and beaches.

https://www.travelsafe-abroad.com/trinidad-and-tobago/


----------



## wilmark (Jan 12, 2020)

classiclincoln said:


> Was thinking about going to both Trinidad & Tobago for 10 days, but was reading that those islands are not very safe.  I know that you can have problems anywhere, but this site made it seem somewhat sketchy.  We are not the type of people who stay at resorts all day; we like to have a car and drive around the island and go to different places and beaches.
> 
> https://www.travelsafe-abroad.com/trinidad-and-tobago/


Trinidad and Tobago isnt very safe if you are on your own. Tobago isnt very  bad, but Trinidad has one of the highest crime rates, its OK if you know someone there to guide you and tell you what not to do. I live there.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 12, 2020)

wilmark said:


> Trinidad and Tobago isnt very safe if you are on your own. Tobago isnt very  bad, but Trinidad has one of the highest crime rates, its OK if you know someone there to guide you and tell you what not to do. I live there.



Hi wilmark,

I was looking into the timeshare on Tobago. Are there a lot of nature activities to do on the island (safe beaches, birdwatching, island tours, etc)?


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 9, 2020)

Ann-Marie said:


> ...I need to do a review of Sandy Beach. The only unit with an ocean view is the 1 and only 3 BR unit. It is right on the beach, but their units are a bit run down. However we were happy we can say we have been there, done that!  Go for it!



Hi @Ann-Marie, in May 2021 I’m exchanging into the 3 bedroom unit located on the beach at Sandy Point Beach Club. It sleeps 8. We plan on going bird watching, snorkeling, touring the island, fishing.

I found some pictures of Tobago and it looks like a lovely place...

@wilmark & Ann-Marie or other TUGGERS, do you have any suggestions for places to eat or things you did that you found enjoyable while in Tobago?

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## AnnieBets (Sep 9, 2020)

It has been like 20 years since we went. The beach at Sandy Point wasn’t swimmable when we were there but they had a shuttle to a nearby beach. Had better snorkeling there than on the tour we went on.  Sandy Point had a party one night and a limbo contest.  We went on a tour of the rainforest.  I ended up using the taxi driver from the airport to take a tour of the old sugar plantation.  We also did a tour of a fruit grower that had amazing humingbirds.  On Trinidad we took a tour to the asphalt fields.  Sounded horrible but my friend was interested. I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 2, 2020)

The 3 BR unit is in an awesome location!  It's the only 3 BR unit.  You have to be willing to put up with the bad, to get the good aspects.  The ceiling leaked several times, either due to rain or because they were washing down the concrete landing the is basically the ceiling of the 3 BR unit.  It is right on the beach and immediately next to the bar and restaurant.  Beautiful view.  However, because of safety reasons, there is a metal gate that goes across the terrace sliding doors.  It's intimidating at first, but trust me, the location is the best.  The restaurant at the resort is not reliable as far as when they are open and what's available.  We ate there twice and it was good.  The one restaurant that sticks out is an Italian one that is basically in the middle of a bunch of homes.  It has a metal fence around it.  The owner is Italain, and his wife is Trinidadian.  The food was like being right in Italy!!  absolutely wonderful, however not cheap.  Otherwise we ate at random places.  Do go to the local beach which is walking distance.  Be careful of the tours offered by the resort.  We took one that was an all day event, and we were taken to an island for a BBQ.  It was like being stranded on Gilligans Island and  waiting for a boat to come and rescue us..  It was fun, but did get to be a bit long.  Have fun!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ann-Marie said:


> The 3 BR unit is in an awesome location!  It's the only 3 BR unit.  You have to be willing to put up with the bad, to get the good aspects.  The ceiling leaked several times, either due to rain or because they were washing down the concrete landing the is basically the ceiling of the 3 BR unit.  It is right on the beach and immediately next to the bar and restaurant.  Beautiful view.  However, because of safety reasons, there is a metal gate that goes across the terrace sliding doors.  It's intimidating at first, but trust me, the location is the best.  The restaurant at the resort is not reliable as far as when they are open and what's available.  We ate there twice and it was good.  The one restaurant that sticks out is an Italian one that is basically in the middle of a bunch of homes.  It has a metal fence around it.  The owner is Italain, and his wife is Trinidadian.  The food was like being right in Italy!!  absolutely wonderful, however not cheap.  Otherwise we ate at random places.  Do go to the local beach which is walking distance.  Be careful of the tours offered by the resort.  We took one that was an all day event, and we were taken to an island for a BBQ.  It was like being stranded on Gilligans Island and  waiting for a boat to come and rescue us..  It was fun, but did get to be a bit long.  Have fun!!


What a great review. Thanks for sharing.


----------

